# The Matrix



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

a true moden day classic, can't beat it


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

A very good movie imo.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't go wrong:thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, dont like it.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

excellent film, spoiled by the sequels IMO.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i thought the first one was great,but the following two not only disappeared down the rabbit hole but also went straight up there own **** lol.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agreed the others were rubbihs but the first was amazing! Special effects still look great today, hard to believe it's getting so old now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Its about my Fav film!!!!!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> a true moden day classic, can't beat it


100% agree, even the Wachowski's couldn't beat it, the sequels were awful, why did they drop the 'bullet time' in favour of gameboy CG animation?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

My all time faves have to be things like Raiders Of The Lost Ark, Jaws, Back To The Future. Just waiting for a date for them to be released on Blu Ray and then I will be happy.


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> excellent film, spoiled by the sequels IMO.


Agree. Thought the 1st film was brilliant but was disappointed by the sequels.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Like the original but the sequals are awful. Apparently Reeves is a complete Jackass in real life as well, which isn't too hard to imagine.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

sim L said:


> Like the original but the sequals are awful. Apparently Reeves is a complete Jackass in real life as well, which isn't too hard to imagine.


Had a LOT of badluck. Loosing babies and iirc his fiance in a car accident or something. quite a lot of drama in his life


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Had a LOT of badluck. Loosing babies and iirc his fiance in a car accident or something. quite a lot of drama in his life


In 1999 his girlfriend gave birth to a stillbirth baby. They split in 2000 and in 2001 she crashed her jeep into a row of parked cars and was killed.
Not a good few years there.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Isn't his sister really ill ?

i'm sure I'd read he'd been cutting back on his films to spend more time with her.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Feeder said:


> Isn't his sister really ill ?
> 
> i'm sure I'd read he'd been cutting back on his films to spend more time with her.


Yea I read that also. I loved the first matrix, one of my top 10 films. The others didn't live up to the first but I still enjoyed them at the time and still find them watchable now


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Weren't they meant to be filming a "Prequel" - the story of Morpheous?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

agreed the first film broke the mould and is up with my top films the others behind it wasnt that bad just hard to follow a epic, dont know the guy so i cant comment never beleive a word you see in the papers mags tv ect


----------



## marvo (Jun 24, 2010)

DLC said:


> Agree. Thought the 1st film was brilliant but was disappointed by the sequels.


also have to have to agree 3ed was the worst!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

The first film was truly immense - the second and third I thought 'weren't bad'. Always difficult to come up with a sequel though.


----------

